# Warning: unable to open an initial console.

## Tiro

come da subject ricevo questo warning al boot e non riesco a vedere i messaggi di avvio (quelli degli rc-script)

any idea?  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' lo stesso problema https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-111150-highlight-unable+initial+console.html ?

----------

## Tiro

ops...sorry!

grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ops...sorry!

 

E' lo stesso errore? Se si, hai risolto?

----------

## Tiro

non ho provato ma credo che sia lo stesso errore più o meno...avendo / su un raid0 e quindi non posso bootare faccio il boot da un altro hd...hdb

```
 $ cat /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

/dev/hdb5       /mnt/hdb5               xfs                     defaults,noauto                         1 1

/dev/hdb6       /mnt/hdb6               xfs                     noauto                                  1 1

#/dev/hdb7      /mnt/hdb7               xfs                     defaults,noauto                         1 1

/dev/hdb8       /home                   xfs                     defaults,nosuid                         1 1

/dev/hdd        /mnt/dvd_rw             udf,iso9660             noauto,ro,users                         0 0

/dev/md0        /                       ext3                    defaults                                1 1

/dev/sda1       /mnt/usbstick           vfat                    rw,users,noauto                         0 0

/dev/sda5       /mnt/stefistick         msdos                   rw,users,noauto                         0 0

/dev/hdb7       none                    swap                    sw                                      0 0

none            /dev/shm                tmpfs                   defaults                                0 0

proc            /proc                   proc                    defaults                                0 0

```

```
$ cat /mnt/hdb6/etc/fstab

/dev/hdb6      /                       xfs                     defaults                                1 1

/dev/hdb8       /home                   xfs                     defaults                                1 1

/dev/md0        /gentooraid                       ext3                    defautls                                1 1 

/dev/sda1       /mnt/usbstick           vfat                    rw,users,noauto                         1 1

none            /proc                   proc                    defaults                                0 0

none            /dev/shm                tmpfs                   defaults                                0 0

/dev/hdd        /mnt/dvd_rw             auto                    defaults                                0 0

```

adesso provo a riavviare copiando l'fstab principale nel disco secondario di boot e poi vediamo..  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

non va

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-330519-highlight-unable+initial+console.html

----------

## Jamiro

io a suo tempo avevo risolto facendo boot da live cd, eliminando $gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config e ricompilando un nuovo kernel

----------

## Tiro

pare che in questi post ed anche altri che ho cercato trattino di kernel panic successivo ad "unable to open console"... mentre il mo sistema non va in kernel panic bensì non visualizza solo i messaggi di boot tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Starting sshd...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 

e dopo un pò mi ritrovo il prompt di login.

bo.

----------

## yardbird

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> pare che in questi post ed anche altri che ho cercato trattino di kernel panic successivo ad "unable to open console"... mentre il mo sistema non va in kernel panic bensì non visualizza solo i messaggi di boot tipo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  * Starting sshd...                                                                                                                        [ ok ] 
> ...

 

Usi udev? Se sì, può darsi che prima che questo venga fatto partire dagli script di sistema non siano presenti alcuni dispositivi necessari per il boot (come il dispositivo della console). Dovresti partire da live-cd e generare i dispositivi all'interno della directory /dev sulla partizione gentoo. 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/dev

 mknod -m 660 console c 5 1

 mknod -m 660 null c 1 3
```

Poi quand udeve parte si arrangia lui a gestirsi i dispositivi.

----------

## Tiro

Appena riavrò il pc sottomano proverò come dici tu..!

Ad ogni modo non capisco il perchè di q problema. La stessa configurazione con udev su un altro hd funziona alla grande...

----------

## Tiro

```
[zzz]sp0ck gentoo # cd /dev/

[zzz]sp0ck dev # mknod -m 660 console c 5 1 

mknod: `console': Il file esiste

[zzz]sp0ck dev # mknod -m 660 null c 1 3

mknod: `null': Il file esiste

```

----------

## Tiro

ho provato a ricompilare il kernel col supporto vesa ma nulla da fare. Secondo me il problema è in udev...nessun altro ha questo problema??

----------

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

sto provando a installare Gentoo su un Dell Latitude L400, finora senza successo   :Sad: 

All'avvio si blocca sempre con questa scritta:

```
Warning: unable to open an initial console

Kernel panic -not syncing: no init found. Try passing init = option to kernel
```

Ormai avrò ricompilato il kernel 1000 volte... qualcuno ha idea di quale potrebbe essere il problema?

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... con calma...

di solito questo succede perché:

- hai dimenticato di includere nel kenrnel il supporto al controller hard disk e/o all'hard disk e/o al file system

- hai sbagliato controller

- manca qualche componente per la lettura del file system (EVMS, RAID, LVM)

verifica queste tre cose, e intanto posta grub.conf (o lilo.conf)

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread aperto da luca82

cerchiamo prima di postare   :Wink: 

----------

## luca82

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> - hai dimenticato di includere nel kenrnel il supporto al controller hard disk e/o all'hard disk e/o al file system
> 
> - hai sbagliato controller
> 
> - manca qualche componente per la lettura del file system (EVMS, RAID, LVM)
> ...

 

Ho verificato le tre cose precedenti e sembra tutto in regola...   :Twisted Evil: 

Questo e' il contenuto del file lilo.conf

```
lba32

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/.map

read-only

prompt

default=gentoo

delay=50

vga=791

image = /boot/vmlinuz

 root = /dev/hda3

 label = gentoo

image = /boot/genkernel

 root = /dev/hda3

 label = genkernel

 initrd = /boot/initrd-genkernel

 append = "splash=silent "
```

Ho provato a usare genkernel e questo e' quello che ottengo:

```
>> Activating udev

>> Determining root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or shell for a shell

boot() ::
```

Io qui digito

```
/dev/hda3
```

E come output ottengo:

```
>> Mounting root....

mknod: //newroot/dev/console : No such file or directory

mknod: //newroot/dev/tty1 : No such file or directory

>> Booting (initramfs).......

chroot: cannot execute /bin/sh: no such file or directory

Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempt to kill init!
```

----------

## luca82

Il problema non e' del kernel, perche'  se gli passo come root /dev/hda4 dove ho un sistema mepis installato, effettua il boot in modo corretto con il kernel gentoo 2.6....

----------

## luca82

Nessuna idea? Comunque per la cronaca:

/dev/hda3 (gentoo) è reiserfs

/dev/hda4 (mepis) è ext3

ma comunque sono tutti e due compilati nel kernel...

----------

## luca82

Penso che sia un problema della partizione reiserfs...

Se da mepis lancio il programma QTParted per indicarmi lo stato delle partizioni, si vede che nella partizione dove e' installato il sistema gentoo c'e qualcosa che non va...

```
DEVICE      FS           SIZE     USED

/dev/hda1   ext2         39MB     N/A

/dev/hda2   linux-swap   494MB    0.00

/dev/hda3   reiserfs     9.32GB   32.08MB

/dev/hda4   ext3         8.79GB   6.91GB
```

Infatti nel device hda3 c'e il sistema gentoo che occupa piu' di 32MB...

La partizione reiser l'ho creata con mkfs.reiser versione 0.3.0.4 che e' installato sulla mepis... Adesso provero' a formattare la partizione gentoo magari in ext3...

----------

## luca82

Ho provato a riformattare la partizione reiser dove era gentoo convertendola in ext3. Ho reinstallato uno stage3, ma continua a dare lo stesso errore...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Non potresti editare un messaggio invece di fare un soliloquio ?

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema o hai l'hd che sta per lasciarti o hai configurato male il boot loader o il kernel.

Scusa ma da Mepis riesci a montare la partizione gentoo e vedere il suo contenuto ? se si la partizione è sana

----------

## luca82

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non potresti editare un messaggio invece di fare un soliloquio ?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema o hai l'hd che sta per lasciarti o hai configurato male il boot loader o il kernel.
> 
> Scusa ma da Mepis riesci a montare la partizione gentoo e vedere il suo contenuto ? se si la partizione è sana

 

Ho installato gentoo da mepis... la partizione e' ok.

A parte il soliloquio... se leggevi i post precedenti avresti escluso come problemi il boot loader e/o il kernel... dato che ricesco a bootare il sistema mepis con il kernel gentoo cambiando semplicemente /dev/hda3 con /dev/hda4 in lilo.conf...

Inizio a pensare che l'hd sia arrivato al capolinea...

----------

## Kernel78

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> A parte il soliloquio... se leggevi i post precedenti avresti escluso come problemi il boot loader e/o il kernel... dato che ricesco a bootare il sistema mepis con il kernel gentoo cambiando semplicemente /dev/hda3 con /dev/hda4 in lilo.conf...
> 
> 

 

Leggendo i post precedenti ho visto che TU escludi il boot loader e il kernel, io non li escludo.

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inizio a pensare che l'hd sia arrivato al capolinea...

 

Da Mepis fai uno scan della partizione gentoo, se è a posto IO escluderei l'hd come causa, ovviamente non ti obbligo ad ascoltare le mie opinioni e se ritieni che siano errate sentiti libero di ignorarle.

----------

## luca82

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da Mepis fai uno scan della partizione gentoo, se è a posto IO escluderei l'hd come causa, ovviamente non ti obbligo ad ascoltare le mie opinioni e se ritieni che siano errate sentiti libero di ignorarle.

 

Ho trasferito il sistema gentoo sulla partizione mepis e ora funziona...

Adesso resta da capire per quale motivo non fa il boot se il root device è /dev/hda3 mentre se è /dev/hda4 si...  :Twisted Evil: 

Come faccio a fare uno scan di una partizione?

----------

## Kernel78

se la partizione è ext3 puoi fare 

```
fsck.ext3
```

----------

## luca82

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> se la partizione è ext3 puoi fare 
> 
> ```
> fsck.ext3
> ```
> ...

 

Dice che la partizione e' ok...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

